# Festplatte tickt wie eine Uhr



## ninjaattack (27. Mai 2008)

Hi,
könnt ihr mir sagen, woran das liegen kann, dass die Platte bei mir ständig wie ein Uhr tickt? Das nervt!
Die Speicherauslastung ist laut Task-Manager bei ca. 4 %.
Gruss


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (27. Mai 2008)

Ich wuerde mal einen http://www.chip.de/downloads/Drive-Fitness-Test_13007626.html Advanced Test machen, ob er irgendwas findet.


----------



## ninjaattack (27. Mai 2008)

Habe kein Diskettenlaufwerk


----------



## vinc (27. Mai 2008)

ninjaattack am 27.05.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe kein Diskettenlaufwerk



Kannst du bestimmt auch von USB booten.

Auf jeden Fall würd ich die wichtigsten Daten sichern. Meine Maxtor klang in prähistorischen Zeiten ebenfalls so und verabschiedete sich dann auch wie es vorab zu sehen war.


----------



## ninjaattack (27. Mai 2008)

Wäre ja mies, wenn sich die Platte nach nur einem halben Jahr verabschieden würde. 
Werde mal probieren, ob ich das Programm von usb starten kann.


----------



## ninjaattack (27. Mai 2008)

Geht nicht, Programm will unbedingt ein diskettenlaufwerk haben.


----------



## cbw249 (27. Mai 2008)

mein samsung 400hj hat auch angefangen zu ticken und nachher ist der lesekopf stehen geblieben. Die platte wird kaputt gehen, denk lieber mal an ein back-up der wichtigen daten.


----------



## vinc (27. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege, kannst du mit der Ultimate Boot CD deine HDDs checken. Einfach brennen und davon booten.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2008)

ne alte IBM fing auch mal so an, und dann war sie noch am gleichen tag hin... sichere als erstes deine daten! 

es kann sein, dass der lesekopf bez. einer davon (sind ja heutzutag mehrere drin) sich nicht mehr korrekt positionieren kann und daher mehrfach tackert, bis es klappt (oder auch nicht...)


----------



## ninjaattack (27. Mai 2008)

Ziehe mir gerade Ultimate boot CD runter und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## ananas45 (27. Mai 2008)

cbw249 am 27.05.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> mein samsung 400hj hat auch angefangen zu ticken und nachher ist der lesekopf stehen geblieben. Die platte wird kaputt gehen, denk lieber mal an ein back-up der wichtigen daten.


würde ich dir auch raten. meine platte hat auch geklackert bevor sie den geist aufgegeben hat. unbedingt schnell daten sicher


----------



## ninjaattack (30. Mai 2008)

Also laut verschiedenen Diagnose Tests soll die Platte ohne Fehler sein.
Da fällt mir verspätet ein, dass ich diese Geschichte mit meiner "alten Festplatte", die ich jetzt als extern nutze, auch hatte (ansonsten gleicher PC).
Dieses Ticken hört sich nicht anders an, als wenn er bootet oder halt arbeitet.
Als wenn ständig irgendein Prozess arbeitet.
Aber laut TaskManager nichts zu sehen.


----------



## vinc (30. Mai 2008)

ninjaattack am 30.05.2008 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Also laut verschiedenen Diagnose Tests soll die Platte ohne Fehler sein.
> Da fällt mir verspätet ein, dass ich diese Geschichte mit meiner "alten Festplatte", die ich jetzt als extern nutze, auch hatte (ansonsten gleicher PC).
> Dieses Ticken hört sich nicht anders an, als wenn er bootet oder halt arbeitet.
> Als wenn ständig irgendein Prozess arbeitet.
> Aber laut TaskManager nichts zu sehen.




Ich weiss auch nicht ob das Klackern direkt zu einen scanbaren Fehler fuehrt.

Die Scanner checken ja eigentlich nur die Platten ansich, nicht aber die mechanischen Teile der Lesekoepfe.
Kann gut sein dass du mit dem klackern noch ein paar Monate lebst, allerdings besteht ebenso die Gefahr, dass die HDD sich in 5 Minuten verabschieded.


----------



## ninjaattack (30. Mai 2008)

Aber wie beschrieben hatte ich mit der anderen Platte auch die geräusche, dass beide Platten ne Macke haben?
Und dazu kommt, dann müsste doch die externe die das ticken auch hatte, doch auch jetzt ticken, tut sie aber nicht, komisch oder?


----------



## vinc (30. Mai 2008)

ninjaattack am 30.05.2008 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie beschrieben hatte ich mit der anderen Platte auch die geräusche, dass beide Platten ne Macke haben?
> Und dazu kommt, dann müsste doch die externe die das ticken auch hatte, doch auch jetzt ticken, tut sie aber nicht, komisch oder?



Du schreibst, die andere Platte haette dies nur beim hochfahren. Da kann dass schon mal sein (bei aelteren Platten), da sie in diesem moment ihre Lesekoepfe ausrichten. Sobald sich dieses Klicken immer wieder bemerkbar macht ist etwas nicht mehr in Ordnung. Wie gesagt, es kann sein, dass die Platte noch eine sehr lange Zeit haelt, aber sich auch eben bald verabschieden kann.
Je nach Datenprioritaet musst du entscheiden ob du mit der Platte weiter arbeitest oder nicht.


----------



## EmmasPapa (30. Mai 2008)

Ist das betriebssystem Vista    Dann wäre es durchaus normal, sollte aber irgendwann aufhören


----------



## vinc (30. Mai 2008)

EmmasPapa am 30.05.2008 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das betriebssystem Vista    Dann wäre es durchaus normal, sollte aber irgendwann aufhören



Also ich konnte genanntes noch nicht bei meinem Vistasystem feststellen.


----------



## EmmasPapa (30. Mai 2008)

vinc am 30.05.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 30.05.2008 11:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^
Ich schon, besonders die Notebookfestplatte meiner Frau ... müsste der Indexdienst sein


----------



## vinc (30. Mai 2008)

EmmasPapa am 30.05.2008 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> vinc am 30.05.2008 11:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber das is doch dann nicht das Klicken, sondern eher dieses Ruppeln (wie beim auf die HDD schreiben). Ganz schoen doof Geraeusche zu beschreiben   .


----------



## EmmasPapa (30. Mai 2008)

vinc am 30.05.2008 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 30.05.2008 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Im Notebook klingt es wie ein leises klicken/klackern


----------



## ninjaattack (30. Mai 2008)

Habe XP SP2, indexdienst ist auch aus.
Naja, alles ........, aber trotzdem schönen Dank für eure Bemühungen.


----------

